# growth spurt??



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

do dogs go through growth spurts like children??we took moose to the vet 2 weeks ago to weigh him,and he was 38#.well,i just got home from the vet,he had to go get shots and heartguarded..but his weight today is 47.9#!!!!hes gonna be hunormas!!!so,my question is,do they go through growth spurts?when will platue off and quit gaining weight???hes not even 4 months old yet!!


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

lol thats pretty crazy lexis 47lbs and and almost 14 months and to your question yes dogs have growth spurts and he should keep growing till 1 1/2-2 years old, thers no way to tell a final weight at this young of an age but the rule of thumb is to double the weight at 4 months so you should have a big boy on your hands


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

its will begin to slow from 10lbs a mnth to only a few here and there once you hit 8-9mnths.

my dog grew like a weed, then once 8.5ish mnths hit he slowed drastically


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

koonce272 said:


> its will begin to slow from 10lbs a mnth to only a few here and there once you hit 8-9mnths.
> 
> my dog grew like a weed, then once 8.5ish mnths hit he slowed drastically


hes goin to slow down on the growin part at 8-9months, but then hes goin to start fillin out and and will gain a pound or two here and there until hes 1 1/2...he sure is a big dog


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

belindabone said:


> hes not even 4 months old yet!!


i thought your pup was a couple days older than mine?


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> i thought your pup was a couple days older than mine?


hell be 4 months tomorrow(11th)


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

belindabone said:


> hell be 4 months tomorrow(11th)


aahhh lol so he IS four months lol he's big for sure Chino is 35 or so... But I was playing with his parents the other day and I said.. It's only a matter of time.

Moose is looking wonderful btw.


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> aahhh lol so he IS four months lol he's big for sure Chino is 35 or so... But I was playing with his parents the other day and I said.. It's only a matter of time.
> 
> Moose is looking wonderful btw.


thank you!i wish we lived closer so they could play together..maybe when i go back home(to tx)you and your gurl can meet halfway or something so the pups can play


----------

